# Stock Market Apps for biggest gainers/losers



## darkhorse70 (16 December 2013)

Hey fellas, just wondering if any ones stumbled across any apps for androids which show the biggest gainers and losers of stocks and sector performers on the asx and other stock exchanges. A website would be good too. 
It would be way easier than manually typing in 100's of stocks haha.


Thanks 

Sincerely Darkhorse


----------



## tech/a (17 December 2013)

darkhorse70 said:


> Hey fellas, just wondering if any ones stumbled across any apps for androids which show the biggest gainers and losers of stocks and sector performers on the asx and other stock exchanges. A website would be good too.
> It would be way easier than manually typing in 100's of stocks haha.
> 
> 
> ...




The best I've come across was Marketcast but they are no longer.
Yahoo finance do it but it's only really a broad snap shot.

The best I have been able to come up with is intraday download into Metastock and running my own search.
Can get on to some good movers early enough for some quick profit.
If you have other bourses you can run them as well.
I have 7 from Just Data.


----------



## darkhorse70 (18 December 2013)

Thanks tech ill have a look into meta stock tmw.


----------



## tech/a (18 December 2013)

darkhorse70 said:


> Thanks tech ill have a look into meta stock tmw.




You don't specifically need Metastock
Any program with a search capability will
Do it
Amibroker is probably the cheapest and best.
It's more the Data Feed.
Premium Data may also give intraday snap shots.
Contact Richard Dale he will let you know.


----------



## CanOz (18 December 2013)

Actually Interactive Brokers TWS has a pretty good filter for this type of things... real time...


----------



## darkhorse70 (18 December 2013)

Ok thanks for the helpguys. ATM I have no job so pretty much cant afford anything other than the chart program im paying for right now. Ill try to get into contact with Richard Dale. I guess ill have to do it manually till i can afford  it. 

Adios haha


----------

